# Lancaster Moving To Edmonton



## Catch22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Lancaster KB882 heading west

From what I can tell, it will not fly again, but the engines may end up running. It will also be left in its mapping configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2015)

Always great news to hear about another warbird coming in from the cold.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 18, 2015)

Good stuff Cory. Might be something to keep you busy.

If I recall correctly, the airframe was in pretty bad shape. Hope it doesn't shake itself to pieces if they run engines in it.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah, I don't know much about it besides what the article states. I've seen worse when it comes to the exterior, but I haven't seen anything of the inside.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2015)

You will have to do some exploring for the rest of us Cory......


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2015)

Wayne Little said:


> You will have to do some exploring for the rest of us Cory......



Indeed!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2015)

This is a bit of a coup for the Edmonton museum. Betting money was on the museum in Trenton, which has a fully restored Halifax.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 20, 2015)

They're probably peeved then. Having both of them would have been pretty big for them. Although maybe they wanted to restore it to wartime specs, and Edmunston didn't want that to happen? Who knows. I didn't realize that it was that in demand. Won't complain! I think there are plans to expand the current museum as well, I think by taking over a neighboring hangar and moving the restoration into there, which would free up a lot of room in the current hangar, not quite doubling the space.

EDIT: I also saw one comment (so I don't know if this is a common sentiment) about someone not thinking it's fair to Nanton for us to get one here. Do you know what the thoughts are Andy? Seems a little odd to me.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 21, 2015)

Hadn't heard that Cory but I'll let you know. I didn't make it down there Tuesday talk to the guys but I'd be surprised there are any bad feelings about it.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah, I'd be surprised if many people thought that, but it's Facebook, so you always get weirdos on there.


----------

